
IPhone SSH clients reviewed: iSSH, pTerm, and TouchTerm - sant0sk1
http://www.messagingnews.com/onmessage/2008/08/18/iphone-ssh-clients-review-issh-pterm-and-touchterm/
======
patrickg-zill
Are there any bluetooth keyboards that work with the iPhone? If so, that would
be a killer combination.

~~~
derefr
I'd picture the best thing to be a little device attached to the power
connector that projected one of those laser keyboards. I don't know how
miniaturizable those are at this point, though; it might help that the motion
recognition can all be done in software, but then, that might not be the
chunkiest part.

~~~
stcredzero
Someone could do a port of the Dasher text input system utilizing the motion
sensor.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dasher>

To see it in action, a Google Tech Talk:

<http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=5078334075080674416>

------
kylec
What I'm interested in is how well the touch keyboard works with SSH. To
anyone that has an iPhone: is it good enough to use for anything but the
simplest commands?

~~~
axod
I chat on IRC with mine quite often when out and about, I find it fast and
easy... Although some of the 'corrections' are funny. Apple corrects "twitter"
to "twitted" for example.

~~~
abstractbill
Does the spell-checker learn, if you correct it manually?

~~~
axod
yep it does. You only need to correct it the once as far as I've seen

~~~
anewaccountname
Can you have it unlearn something if you give it a wrong correction?

~~~
axod
Unfortunately doesn't look like it, if you make a mistake you have to reset
the dictionary :/ Settings->General->Reset->Keyboard dictionary

Which is kinda a pain if you make a mistake ;)

~~~
felideon
Old topic, but:

"Apple says that words you’ve added to the dictionary actually age. If you
stop using some custom term, the iPhone gradually learns to forget it. That’s
handy behavior if you never intended for that word to become part of the
dictionary to begin with (that is, it was a mistake)."

[http://pogue.blogs.nytimes.com/2007/06/27/iphone-keyboard-
se...](http://pogue.blogs.nytimes.com/2007/06/27/iphone-keyboard-secrets/)

------
axod
Of course the alternative is to install an ajax ssh client on a server, and
use it from safari over https... ?

~~~
mariorz
The better alternative is to jailbreak your iphone and install ssh, a shell,
python and many other free unix utilities you may want. I don't know why
people are even voting this up.

~~~
khafra
I personally don't jailbreak because

1) It's my main form of communication 2) Apple killed jailbroken iPhones once,
they could do it again 3) I can't afford to buy an un-subsidized 3G iPhone
yet.

When any of those three changes, I'll jailbreak; 'til then, I'd rather pay a
few bucks and keep warranteed reliability.

~~~
mariorz
It's also my main form of communication. You're pretty safe jailbreaking,
worst case scenario: you don't update the firmware until reading whats up on a
couple of websites.

------
lpgauth
Why would anyone pay for this there is at least 2 terminals which are open
sourced on jailbroken phones.

~~~
nuclear_eclipse
Because not everyone wants to jailbreak their phone and risk bricking it when
Apple pushes volatile updates? Personally, this is why I have an Openmoko, so
I can change what I want whenever I want, and when the phone bricks, not only
is it my fault, but it has a failsafe bootloader that allows me to reflash the
phone over USB as much as I want...

